# Saturday's meeting



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

What is everybody going to be bringing to the meeting on Saturday?


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

An S video cable so we can demo the new site!  Checked it out yet?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

A bunch of plants (not sure what yet, but I will have a few bags), Dosing Bottles, Storage Containers, Bags, and Amano Shrimp.


----------

